# Schecter C7 Hellraiser (Black Cherry) [56k - No Chance]



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

This wasn't even supposed to be here until tomorrow. I got home from work today, and there was a FedEx tag on my door. I flew up to the Depot (about half an hour away) and 10 minutes before closing, drove this sucker home.

Things to note:

- Jason at Drum City is absolutely top-shelf. I was hesitant about buying any guitar I couldn't play beforehand, and he answered all of my emails within minutes, and was all around great to deal with. I'd recommend DCGL to anyone - good people, good service, absolutely A+.

- I'd never played a Hellraiser before. In fact, I'd never even heard a guitar with active pickups, nor have I played on a 26.5" scale neck. I bought this guitar solely on the feedback and opinions of you guys here, having no idea what to expect when it actually showed up. 

- Lastly, these pictures do this thing NO justice. Most of you know how dark and ambient I keep my house, so finding enough lamps to throw at it (plus the fact that it's dark out) was a challenge and a half.  It needs a polish, since I played it for about an hour, then took these pics. (It was spotless when I took it out of the box.) The finish is flawless, the neck is outstanding and most importantly - it sounds AWESOME.

It's strung .011-.058 with Power Slinky's in standard tuning.

So without further babbling like a five year old (bare with me, I'm pretty freakin' excited right now) - some eye candy. I'll get better pics of it tomorrow during the day, but for now here's what I've got:

This is, obviously, the box. Hell, even the damn box is metal.






The packing job was great - it took me 5 minutes just to get this far:





Inside, more killer packaging:





Now, the good stuff:









There are no swirl marks on it - that's just me wiping it down with my shirt after playing it, handling the hell out of it, flipping it over and just in general fawning over the thing.


















Did I mention I need to use my Eric's Guitars (shamless plug) polish kit on it? 














And the obligatory "I do not have a problem" shot:






And a much better pic without my ugly mug:


----------



## Elysian (Jan 31, 2006)

killer!


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2006)

I deem it true. 

Is that the color the lefty one is available in, or is the lefty black? Cause if I can get a lefty version of that, I think I might have to sell a 6'er.


----------



## grimmchaos (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice!! So how does it play man?


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hot. Schecter shall one day rule the world!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmm. That looks better than I thought it would - I didn't think I'd like the binding.

So, how's it play?


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2006)

btw..what's with the middle acoustic not being faced forward?


----------



## Ken (Jan 31, 2006)

Congrats, man.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> I deem it true.
> 
> Is that the color the lefty one is available in, or is the lefty black? Cause if I can get a lefty version of that, I think I might have to sell a 6'er.



The lefty is available in both Black and Black Cherry but Drum City Guitarland only have the Black Cherry in left handed. 

I was hesitant about buying the Black Cherry Hellraiser from Drum City Guitarland because my other Schecter is Black Cherry and I didn't know much about Drum City Guitarland (and they don't take credit card orders internationally - which I think is quite odd and makes me nervous about wiring money - its not a common practice in the UK) but having seen and heard what you have to say I think I have to go for it. 

The Black Cherry looks infinitely better than the Black finish in my opinion. 

Congratulations Chris, and hopefully within a few weeks I too shall be a proud owner of a Black Cherry Schecter Hellraiser (although made for the disabled - left handed)


----------



## Dormant (Jan 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> btw..what's with the middle acoustic not being faced forward?



I'm guessing that being a bowl back if it was facing forward it might just slip off the front of the sofa. 

I only intervened to tell you that as I am guessing we may not hear from Chris in quite a while!


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2006)

Dormant said:


> The lefty is available in both Black and Black Cherry but Drum City Guitarland only have the Black Cherry in left handed.
> 
> I was hesitant about buying the Black Cherry Hellraiser from Drum City Guitarland because my other Schecter is Black Cherry and I didn't know much about Drum City Guitarland (and they don't take credit card orders internationally - which I think is quite odd and makes me nervous about wiring money - its not a common practice in the UK) but having seen and heard what you have to say I think I have to go for it.
> 
> ...



No credit card orders? Jesus, well im not wiring money, so i'll have to look around somewhere else. Unless they take paypal.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 31, 2006)

the pics make it perfectly clear...you do not have a problem


----------



## Drew (Jan 31, 2006)

Jesus.....



Do we have a drool smiley? 


God damn that looks amazing.


----------



## DSS3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Jesus... I almost have GAS, and I already have one!


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2006)

That guitar is the new hotness.


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Do we have a drool smiley?


We can add these:











I designed them for Jemsite a few years ago, based on their emoticon set. I might have to tweak them for the dark background we use here.


----------



## nyck (Jan 31, 2006)

Hot!!!!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 31, 2006)

Just kidding!


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> btw..what's with the middle acoustic not being faced forward?






Dormant said:


> I'm guessing that being a bowl back if it was facing forward it might just slip off the front of the sofa.



 He's right:



Dormant said:


> I was hesitant about buying the Black Cherry Hellraiser from Drum City Guitarland because my other Schecter is Black Cherry and I didn't know much about Drum City Guitarland (and they don't take credit card orders internationally - which I think is quite odd and makes me nervous about wiring money - its not a common practice in the UK) but having seen and heard what you have to say I think I have to go for it.



I can't speak for them, but I'd either call or email Jason and talk to him personally. I'd deal with DCGL again in a heartbeat. Jason's a very cool guy, easy to talk to, very professional and great to deal with. Not to mention he stuffed my guitar case with stickers, shirts and all sorts of other goodies. 

It plays friggin' amazingly. It's super cold out up here and it's been in the back of a truck all day, and the intonation is still perfect after being in my 75* house for a few hours.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

darren said:


> We can add these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added, thanks man. 

: drool : : wag :


----------



## Mark 7 (Jan 31, 2006)

Amazing! Most red colored tops won't show the quilt/flame very well but that shade is great!

Is that set neck or through?


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Amazing! Most red colored tops won't show the quilt/flame very well but that shade is great!
> 
> Is that set neck or through?



Set. And it is a 24 fret, despite the lack of an inlay at 24.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Damn, I need to clean my Wah Pedal.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

As a side note, if anyone's wondering, it's clean tone is about a 7/10. It's certainly better than I expected it would be, but the passives sound a little softer/smoother on my usual cleans than the 707's do. 

I'm probably going to have to setup a whole new bank of patches for this thing. The amount of gain on my already pretty-high-gain-rig (as Drew can attest to) is just insane. I'll actually need to roll it off a little bit, something I'd never thought I'd say.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> I can't speak for them, but I'd either call or email Jason and talk to him personally. I'd deal with DCGL again in a heartbeat. Jason's a very cool guy, easy to talk to, very professional and great to deal with.
> 
> It plays friggin' amazingly. It's super cold out up here and it's been in the back of a truck all day, and the intonation is still perfect after being in my 75* house for a few hours.



 Cheers Chris. I have sent Jason an email but I will give him a call to pick up and find out the best way forward. 

How much did you pay (if you don't mind me asking - sorry, only ask because they don't list their prices and he hasn't responded to my email yet)? 

And also what's the 3rd knob for (Vol, Tone, ?)?



Chris said:


> Not to mention he stuffed my guitar case with stickers, shirts and all sorts of other goodies.



Yeah I'm sold. Fuck the guitar just give me the stickers and shit! 

The sad thing is that it's crap like that, that makes me spend money in a particular place over others. 

I'm a complete mug. My house will soon be full of free toasters, mini black and white tv's, cuddly toy's and alarm clock radio's as I am evicted for for not being able to pay bills. Oh well at least I'll have my timeshare and my pyramid scheme membership!


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> I deem it true.
> 
> Is that the color the lefty one is available in, or is the lefty black? Cause if I can get a lefty version of that, I think I might have to sell a 6'er.



I just posted this over in another thread, but Tony from guitarsonfire (where I'm getting mine) said the production for lefty C7 HRs is ONLY in the black cherry. No black are being made.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

The knobs are tone/volume/volume. One tone knob, and individual volumes for each of the 707's. Suprisingly, the neck pickup actually sounds a little bluesier than I expected. It's got a little twang to it. 



> Yeah I'm sold. Fuck the guitar just give me the stickers and shit!
> 
> The sad thing is that it's crap like that, that makes me spend money in a particular place over others.
> 
> I'm a complete mug. My house will soon be full of free toasters, mini black and white tv's, cuddly toy's and alarm clock radio's as I am evicted for for not being able to pay bills. Oh well at least I'll have my timeshare and my pyramid scheme membership!



 Me too man, me too.  I'd buy Iraqi waterfront realestate if they tossed in a free desk clock or some shit.


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Cheers Chris. I have sent Jason an email but I will give him a call to pick up and find out the best way forward.
> 
> How much did you pay (if you don't mind me asking - sorry, only ask because they don't list their prices and he hasn't responded to my email yet)?



Really? Because I got my response after a day. And that was after I had read that you had contacted them.



> SALE $ 749
> 
> Should have more of these in a week or two
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

Con-freakin'-gradulations Chris! And thanks for the pics! Except now I'm only about 10 times MORE insanely jacked about getting mine!!!
 
Gotta wait about a month. How the heck am I gonna be able to make it?! Go crazy? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2006)

Magnolia said:


> I just posted this over in another thread, but Tony from guitarsonfire (where I'm getting mine) said the production for lefty C7 HRs is ONLY in the black cherry. No black are being made.



 Thanks bro!

Also, do they have a website? All I can find is their ebay store.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> Really? Because I got my response after a day. And that was after I had read that you had contacted them.



Wow. Thats fucking irritating. Thanks for rubbing it in Scott. 

Oh well. I can wait. I'm guessing he doesn't like brit's or he just doesn't like me!  



Chris said:


> I'd buy Iraqi waterfront realestate if they tossed in a free desk clock or some shit.



... You know that might not represent such a bad investment - 'IRAQ' holiday destination for the 2050's???


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Check your spam folder perhaps bro, or maybe Jason needs to check his. 

I'm sure it's just an oversight, I really doubt he's ignourng yuou becauuse yuou European folks put extra u's in thingues like "colour" and "flavour".

Or maybe he just thinks you're a sodding wanker. 

[action=Chris]secretly wishes he could say "sodding wanker" and not sound like a jackass.[/action]


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Also, do they have a website? All I can find is their ebay store.



Yeah, it's just the eBay store... But he IS an authorized Schecter dealer. Been totally awesome to deal with. Responds to e-mails, literally, within minutes. If I've got a question for him, he's on the phone with Schecter, then back to me with an answer in no time. He's the first source that I came across that had detailed info about all Schecters 2006 stuff, so... Just went with him 'cause he's been right there with everything I've needed. 

I'll keep y'all updated over the next little while, if you'd like... until it arrives or whatever. (I was very impressed with the packaging of Chris' Hellraiser! Hope mine arrives like that too! Man... If I got a box like that from the mailman? I think I'd be too insanely giddy to actually OPEN it, lol!)


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

(Price, BTW, was right in line with what Chris paid for his... [ACTUALLY Tony's a little bit less. Don't know if I should say EXACTLY how much, 'cause I don't want to step on DCGL Jason's toes or anything.] 'Cept I had to add $50 for my mutant left-handedness, lol... But that's quite a bargain, I think, compared to the up-charge that other guitar manufactures slap on their lefty products [if they even bother to make any].)


----------



## Drew (Jan 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> The amount of gain on my already pretty-high-gain-rig (as Drew can attest to) is just insane. I'll actually need to roll it off a little bit, something I'd never thought I'd say.



 Even with my (relatively low-gain) CST, the amount of gain put out by that thing is laughable - it was actually so much I was fighting to keep the guitar from just blowing up on me, lol.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Magnolia said:


> Yeah, it's just the eBay store... But he IS an authorized Schecter dealer. Been totally awesome to deal with. Responds to e-mails, literally, within minutes. If I've got a question for him, he's on the phone with Schecter, then back to me with an answer in no time. He's the first source that I came across that had detailed info about all Schecters 2006 stuff, so... Just went with him 'cause he's been right there with everything I've needed.
> 
> I'll keep y'all updated over the next little while, if you'd like... until it arrives or whatever. (I was very impressed with the packaging of Chris' Hellraiser! Hope mine arrives like that too! Man... If I got a box like that from the mailman? I think I'd be too insanely giddy to actually OPEN it, lol!)



 The box was sitting right behind the counter when I picked it up, and there was a line of people behind me. I felt metal as hell when I pointed at it and said "Hi, that's mine".


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Even with my (relatively low-gain) CST, the amount of gain put out by that thing is laughable - it was actually so much I was fighting to keep the guitar from just blowing up on me, lol.



 The 2101 can turn even the lowest output of axes into molten metal forging tools of HB'er-esque desolation.

You should hear what it does to my nose whistle.


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> I'm sure it's just an oversight, I really doubt he's ignourng yuou becauuse yuou European folks put extra u's in thingues like "colour" and "flavour".



We Canadians do that too, unfourtunately. Soumetimes it makes coummunication a bit annouying, but hey... What can you dou?


----------



## Dormant (Jan 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> Check your spam folder perhaps bro, or maybe Jason needs to check his.
> 
> I'm sure it's just an oversight, I really doubt he's ignourng yuou becauuse yuou European folks put extra u's in thingues like "colour" and "flavour".
> 
> ...



 

Don't worry Chris I don't think anyone could get away with saying that!

I think I might juust staurt to add uuuuuuu's to aull my pousts just to piss youuu oufff!


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2006)

Magnolia said:


> We Canadians do that too, unfourtunately. Soumetimes it makes coummunication a bit annouying, but hey... What can you dou?



Haha I was going to mention that, but I figured Chris makes fun of us lefties enough. No need to add fuel to the fire


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Don't worry Chris I don't think anyone could get away with saying that!
> 
> I think I might juust staurt to add uuuuuuu's to aull my pousts just to piss youuu oufff!



You sodding wanker!


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Magnolia said:


> We Canadians do that too, unfourtunately. Soumetimes it makes coummunication a bit annouying, but hey... What can you dou?



You're forgiven, in that you have Club SuperSex in Montreal. 

Of course, the rest of Montreal fucking sucks, and it's strange as hell when you walk into a restaurant and the waiter takes your order with a cigarette in his mouth, but you know. SuperSex makes up for it.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> The box was sitting right behind the counter when I picked it up, and there was a line of people behind me. I felt metal as hell when I pointed at it and said "Hi, that's mine".


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> The box was sitting right behind the counter when I picked it up, and there was a line of people behind me. I felt metal as hell when I pointed at it and said "Hi, that's mine".



Nah... The old lady behind you probably thought you were picking up a new Schecter ironing board or something, lol. Just kidding. One day soon, I too hope to feel metal as hell.


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> Haha I was going to mention that, but I figured Chris makes fun of us lefties enough. No need to add fuel to the fire



Yeah, left-handed Canadians. Wow. An uphill battle, indeed. One day, maybe we too, will have the same rights and freedoms, and be afforded the same courtesy and considerations as regular, normal people. I have a dream...


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

Dormant said:


>



 Just like that!


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2006)

Let's get this straight... it's not the Brits and Canadians (and every other English-speaking country in the world) who are _adding_ "u" to words like "colour" and "flavour"... it's Americans who are _taking them out_. 

You guys are the only English-speaking country that found it necessary to implement "language reforms". Thank Noah Webster for that. American English is the exception, not the norm.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 31, 2006)

darren said:


> ... American English is the exception, not the norm.



Much like American Football ... (I don't really want to start this argument )


----------



## Shawn (Jan 31, 2006)

That is a beautiful guitar, Chris, Congrats. Nice pics too.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

darren said:


> Let's get this straight... it's not the Brits and Canadians (and every other English-speaking country in the world) who are _adding_ "u" to words like "colour" and "flavour"... it's Americans who are _taking them out_.
> 
> You guys are the only English-speaking country that found it necessary to implement "language reforms". Thank Noah Webster for that. American English is the exception, not the norm.



You sodding wanker!


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> You sodding wanker!



That's SOUDDING wanker.

And thanks again Chris... You've shown/told a million times more HERE than Schecter has on their own freakin' website! (Once they DO update it again in about nine months or so).


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 31, 2006)

That looks sweet as crap. Congratulations.

How do those EMGs sound?


----------



## Battle-axe (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn, thts sweet! I have such enormous GAS for one of those after seeing these pics!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris, the guitar seems nice. I've dealt with Jason at DCGL a million times (thats where I got most of my USA Riches that I had in another thread). His prices are excellent, the only thing is you have to pay for shipping whereas most places like AMS or MF will have free shipping. He does do an excellent setup job though, and includes lots of free picks straps etc.

As for the guitar, the features are nice for the price. Although I'm not a big EMG fan, its a bonus to get those on a korean guitar. The woods and components used seem good. How does it play? Are the necks on those things way girthier than Ibanez'?

The only things I don't really care for on the guitar are the inlays. Unless the inlays are gorgeous like on the USA Dean Hardtails for example (abalone/sterling silver...stunning), I prefer just no inlays at all or discreet dots. That's obviously personal preference though. I'd also prefer an ebony board. Otherwise that's pretty cool.

Enjoy!


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'd have preferred an inlayless ebony board as well. After seeing how goddamn sexy it is on Drew's CST, I'm sold - it's one of the reason that I like the Agiles so much. I like these as well, I always have, but blank fretboards are just the sexiest thing on earth, especially when they're ebony.

The neck is definitely a lot bigger than an Ibanez neck, it's certainly nothing like a wizard. First impression of it was "Hey, this kind of feels like a Les Paul". I really like it - it might just be the combination of the bigger neck radius + the extended scale, but it's definitely a handful. There's no better way to say it other than it just feels really, realy damn . I'm absolutely in love with the ultra access neck joint too, it's incredibly comfortable.

So far my only complaint about it is the uber-cheeseball halfassed trussrod cover. I have a buddy that makes custom pool cues for a living, and he's going to fire me off a few engraved/woodburned jobs in lacquered ebony for all of my guitars. I'll definitely have him do this one first, because it's the only thing on the guitar that looks cheap. (And it really does look cheap..)


----------



## Gurj (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase. And great collection you got there


----------



## Regor (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> The amount of gain on my already pretty-high-gain-rig (as Drew can attest to) is just insane. I'll actually need to roll it off a little bit, something I'd never thought I'd say.



PUSSY!  




That's a damn fine lookin geetar you got there! I'ma wait to see if they make it with a floyd (and call it a Loomis sig model), and I might consider getting one and selling my MF-207.


----------



## Mind Riot (Feb 1, 2006)

That thing is smokin' hot, but did anyone else notice that in the first close up pic of the body the B and high E strings look abnormally far apart from each other? It looks like the B might have not been sitting right in the saddle or something.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yeah, I'd have preferred an inlayless ebony board as well. After seeing how goddamn sexy it is on Drew's CST, I'm sold - it's one of the reason that I like the Agiles so much. I like these as well, I always have, but blank fretboards are just the sexiest thing on earth, especially when they're ebony.


I agree with this completely. I think studying classical guitar at school, and being around all those violins and cellos ruined me, because I love brown, wood-finish looking guitars with blank ebony boards. Just gorgeous.

On that note, I followed the idea of someone (can't remember who), who dyed their custom RG7620's (I think it was) rosewood board black, and did it to my RG2027, using this stuff...





http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Finishi...ints,_and_stains/Black_Fingerboard_Stain.html

Which works FANTASTIC, and is really cheap. It's actually a saddle dye (horse saddles), but it turned my 2027 rosewood fretboard black-as-Metal Ken's heart. It looks incredible - almost identical to ebony from a distance (up close you can see the rosewood grain pores slightly, but the color is ebony-identical).

PLUG - I also used Eric's polishing kit on it (www.ericsguitars.com), and his fretboard oil on the newly dyed fretboard, and it worked terrific.  Zero issues with the dye.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, this has SOLD me completely now - I am defenitely getting a Schecter C7 Hellraiser! I have been exchanging emails with Jason from DCGL - and I can already tell that he is a great guy. Super fast replies.


----------



## darren (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> So far my only complaint about it is the uber-cheeseball halfassed trussrod cover. I have a buddy that makes custom pool cues for a living, and he's going to fire me off a few engraved/woodburned jobs in lacquered ebony for all of my guitars. I'll definitely have him do this one first, because it's the only thing on the guitar that looks cheap. (And it really does look cheap..)


You could get a custom pearloid or polished aluminum one from Dave at http://www.fretsonthenet.net


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah I checked around - the guy that's going to do mine is only charging me for the wood, and we'll drink beers while we fart around with designs. I'm going to have a uniform cover that'll fit any of my axes, so that all 10 of them have the same cover, with my "logo" (which will be my album art) woodburned into them.

Basically a few hours effort and about $100 in wood for a set of custom covers.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 1, 2006)

Argh, such terrible GAS. I can't afford one right now though *weep*.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 1, 2006)

GOOD GOD! That's is one beautiful guitar. 

Congrats, Chris!


----------



## Drew (Feb 1, 2006)

Shannon said:


> GOOD GOD! That's is one beautiful guitar.
> 
> Congrats, Chris!



 

That thing may actually be sexier than my (now former, I guess) CST. God damn...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, that's a real nice one!! Even though I'm happy with my Viper-407, if that Hellraiser had a 25.5" scale I'd be all over it. The scale coupled with the thick neck are the reasons I got rid of my Blackjack.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 1, 2006)

FUCK! I'm getting even more GAS looking at the Drum City webpage, so many nice guitars!!!! *Splurge*


----------



## Josh (Feb 1, 2006)

That is sex. Pure sex.


----------



## Drew (Feb 1, 2006)

Josh said:


> That is sex. Pure sex.



The Dude abides!

Where the hell've you been, bro?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice one, Chris!


----------



## Nats (Feb 1, 2006)

awesome


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 1, 2006)

Can I have it???


----------



## Leon (Feb 1, 2006)

nice! i want one too


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry I'm late..

Very kickass. Did you have to change your amp settings a lot to accomidate the actives?


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2006)

So far only the cleans, just because they're too bright for my ear. On the distortion side, I roll the volume back just a touch and it's spot-on. 

It's all lubed up with Eric's neck oil right now, the thing was thirsty.


----------



## bracky (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2006)

Access doesn't look that bad on that one.

Beautiful guitar dude.


----------



## Leon (Feb 1, 2006)

bracky said:


> Welcome to the dark side.


Chris is the top Schecter dog around here. he is usually the Darth Vader type that does the welcoming to the dark side


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 1, 2006)

You know what I love? Drum City Guitar Land is located in Colorado, just like an hour drive from where I live. I can see all these things you guys love IN PERSON!  

Awesome Hellraiser Chris! If they made that color red for the next batch of Agile's, you better damn well believe I'll sell my soul for it!


----------



## fathead (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats Chris. I got my Hellraiser from Drum City Guitar Land and they made it so easy it was scary. Jason was great and they nailed the setup exactly to my specs. I would buy from DCGL again in a second.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2006)

How well does that fretboard dye work? My V-250 could definetely use some.


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 1, 2006)

Mind Riot said:


> That thing is smokin' hot, but did anyone else notice that in the first close up pic of the body the B and high E strings look abnormally far apart from each other? It looks like the B might have not been sitting right in the saddle or something.


Look closely at the picture of the bridge - the high b is lodged out of place and is resting on the saddle towards the low b side, like you said.  I imagine that's been long corrected I'm sure since Chris has been playing it though!


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> Look closely at the picture of the bridge - the high b is lodged out of place and is resting on the saddle towards the low b side, like you said.  I imagine that's been long corrected I'm sure since Chris has been playing it though!



It has. That was the result of vigorous shirt-wiping for the photos.


----------



## Mind Riot (Feb 1, 2006)

I knew it! I'm not crazy. At least not in that way. Doesn't change how beautiful the guitar is though. Awesome score!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> How well does that fretboard dye work? My V-250 could definitely use some.


I works terrifically. Like I said, it make rosewood as dark as ebony. And once it's dry, it stays put.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yeah, I'd have preferred an inlayless ebony board as well. After seeing how goddamn sexy it is on Drew's CST, I'm sold - it's one of the reason that I like the Agiles so much. I like these as well, I always have, but blank fretboards are just the sexiest thing on earth, especially when they're ebony.



I couldn't agree more.



Chris said:


> The neck is definitely a lot bigger than an Ibanez neck, it's certainly nothing like a wizard. First impression of it was "Hey, this kind of feels like a Les Paul".



Well, with all due respect that comment has sealed the deal for Schecter 7s for all eternity now in my eyes. I think Les Pauls play like ass and have extremely uncomfortable necks. I guess you can handle it and are cool with it, all the power to you, but I can't deal with that stuff.


----------



## bracky (Feb 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> Chris is the top Schecter dog around here. he is usually the Darth Vader type that does the welcoming to the dark side





I meant the HOA (hellraiser owners association).


----------



## bracky (Feb 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well, with all due respect that comment has sealed the deal for Schecter 7s for all eternity now in my eyes. I think Les Pauls play like ass and have extremely uncomfortable necks. I guess you can handle it and are cool with it, all the power to you, but I can't deal with that stuff.





It takes a man to play a Hellraiser!


----------



## Jeff (Feb 2, 2006)

I've played a C7 Blackjack, and I'd agree with Chris; Schecter C7's, at least the recent ones, seem to feel like a Les Paul would if it were a 7 stringer. 

That being said, I like the beefy bitch! It feels nice. Of course I have long E.T.-esque fingers, so it's not really an issue for me.


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris, how's the neck measure up to my (now former) CST? That's a bit beefy by Ibanez standards, but still damned comfortable. Maybe a few more mm up from there? If (ok, ok, when... ) I do pull the trigger on one of these, it's going to be mostly for recording rhythm parts, I'd imagine, so neck thickness isn't a huge deal, but I guess I'm just looking for a point of comparison. 

Meanwhile, my PWH, near as I can tell, has no neck...


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> Really? Because I got my response after a day. And that was after I had read that you had contacted them.
> 
> Quote:
> SALE $ 749
> ...



Well ... I finally got a response from Jason at Drum City Guitarland and I'm not particularly impressed. Firstly (and most importantly) he quoted me a marked up price of $775 with a compulsory purchase of a $115 case. I know it is a small disparity but a disparity none the less.

Now I can understand the case being a necessity for the preservation of the guitar (still the case price being a bit marked up for my liking as I have had to pay for a case before and they aren't exactly top quality hardcases) but the sheer gall of quoting different people different prices takes the piss. Especially as I am going to be paying custom duties and shipping on top.  

I also would need to pay for a setup and won't get any extra goodies. Not impressed. They obviously don't want to do International sales. 

Now I know why they don't advertise prices on their website. 

I know he has been good with Chris and other customers but by marking up the price that is enough for me to not trust him on principle alone.  

Anyway, I have found it cheaper in the UK (suprisingly!) and I am going to be going that way.  

Don't want to put a downer on it for anyone else looking to deal with Drum City Guitarland, but if you are in the UK or if you generally don't know much about them its worth knowing that as a business they can take the piss.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 2, 2006)

Where'd you find it over here and how much?


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Where'd you find it over here and how much?



Sound Control are the only official UK Schecter dealer. I know quite a few people who work there and they said they are getting some in, in February and if they don't get any lefties they can get order one in. They said it will be around the £500 + or - mark which is cheaper than it works it out if you order from the States. 

I actually think that Sound Control is the best guitarshop on Tottenham Court Road/Denmark Street/Tin Pan Alley as they price match ALL and ANY internet price quotes (stated in pounds - they didn't like me when I found this out - picked up an Engl Powerball from them and they made no profit) and they are much nicer people. They aren't all griping failed musicians who hate customers - it's a big store with a big store mentality but it works.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 2, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Sound Control are the only official UK Schecter dealer. I know quite a few people who work there and they said they are getting some in, in February and if they don't get any lefties they can get order one in. They said it will be around the £500 + or - mark which is cheaper than it works it out if you order from the States.
> 
> I actually think that Sound Control is the best guitarshop on Tottenham Court Road/Denmark Street/Tin Pan Alley as they price match ALL and ANY internet price quotes (stated in pounds - they didn't like me when I found this out - picked up an Engl Powerball from them and they made no profit) and they are much nicer people. They aren't all griping failed musicians who hate customers - it's a big store with a big store mentality but it works.



I know the one. I went there for the JP in-store. Whenever I go up to London I usually only check out the Music In Print shop as they have a few vids/DVD's I want for a decent-ish price. Sound Control is fun to look around in though, pretty cool price for what you get.


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Well ... I finally got a response from Jason at Drum City Guitarland and I'm not particularly impressed. Firstly (and most importantly) he quoted me a marked up price of $775 with a compulsory purchase of a $115 case. I know it is a small disparity but a disparity none the less.
> 
> Now I can understand the case being a necessity for the preservation of the guitar (still the case price being a bit marked up for my liking as I have had to pay for a case before and they aren't exactly top quality hardcases) but the sheer gall of quoting different people different prices takes the piss. Especially as I am going to be paying custom duties and shipping on top.
> 
> I also would need to pay for a setup and won't get any extra goodies. Not impressed. They obviously don't want to do International sales.



Are you sure about that? Because it clearly states that I would get the goods and a free setup. I doubt that they would charge you for a setup and not myself. 

Although, I am Canadian which automatically makes me loveable


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Just for you guys.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 2, 2006)

How's that extra-inch for you Chris?


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I wish I could apply it somewhere else, but otherwise I'm loving it.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm getting one of these, even if I have to sell a kidney, or go and do what my friend did and let his body be used as a guinnea pig for a drugs company to test new pills on humans (I think they didn't do stuff on animals, so they paid people to be test sujects instead).


..Or I could try and sell my RG470, a load of junk on eB*y I need to get rid of, and hey presto I might just have enough!


----------



## Papa Shank (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, the more I see the 007 Elite in black cherry the more I want one, but I've got to hold back until I get a new job.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I'm getting one of these, even if I have to sell a kidney, or go and do what my friend did and let his body be used as a guinnea pig for a drugs company to test new pills on humans (I think they didn't do stuff on animals, so they paid people to be test sujects instead).
> 
> 
> ..Or I could try and sell my RG470, a load of junk on eB*y I need to get rid of, and hey presto I might just have enough!



 You can say eBay here man. I don't care.


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, jemsite has some stupid rules..


----------



## Pauly (Feb 2, 2006)

Force of habit haha, eBay.....

That was good! EBAAAAAAAAAAY! *Runs and hides*





*Emerges unscathed*, w00t.


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I know the one. I went there for the JP in-store. Whenever I go up to London I usually only check out the Music In Print shop as they have a few vids/DVD's I want for a decent-ish price. Sound Control is fun to look around in though, pretty cool price for what you get.



Being based in London/Kent I thought you would definitely know where it was, and I remember seeing your pics from the JP thing as well ...
They have fuck all in the store but they can order you pretty much anything. I spotted an RG1570L on a dutch/german site for £400 and they said they would price match it ... unfortunately I don't particularly want another one. 

My mate called me this evening to say that the Hellraiser may be as low as £400 but I think that's bullshit ... but I can still hope!



Scott said:


> Are you sure about that? Because it clearly states that I would get the goods and a free setup. I doubt that they would charge you for a setup and not myself.
> 
> Although, I am Canadian which automatically makes me loveable



Yep. I sent him an email pointing out your quote (without mentioning you) and he said it must have been a mistake and he quoted you the right hand price (which we know is not true having seen how much Chris payed) - he then said he would do it for $699 by which point I thought fuck it - i'm not interested in playing this game...


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

FWIW, My price was Jason price-matching Guitar Center.


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2006)

You gotta play the game man. Haggling is half the fun.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Sodding Canuck.


----------



## Leon (Feb 2, 2006)

you're getting better at those brit insults lol


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> you're getting better at those brit insults lol




I'm actually disappointed if we don't get with them with a post now!

I want to hear more twat, bollocks, shite, cock, sod off, wanker, and tosser.

[action=]I think we say cunt more than you as well[/action]


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> You gotta play the game man. Haggling is half the fun.



I know, I know! Ah fuck it!

I don't need to haggle now, as I have found a place in the UK that will get it for me at a comparable price without P+P, taxes etc. It would destroy his profit margin if he matched it. I always prefer haggling face to face anyway ...


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> FWIW, My price was Jason price-matching Guitar Center.



See that's good because then you know what you are getting and there is no way that I would have suspected that you would let yourself get fucked on price, Chris. I think you got a great deal and they dealt with you well and I told Jason that I have spoken to 'other' people who have attested to the quality of the service.  

I don't really have the ability to do too much investigation over there on what's a good price as internet browsing only tells you so much. I know I can get the price knocked down a bit if I'm there. Which I guess is why I will always see if I can get it here before resorting to overseas orders.

[action=]I should have probably put these all in one post but hey what the hell my post count is still ludicrously low so hopefully Chris won't mind too much![/action]


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 2, 2006)

You better believe that if they came out with a 7-string floyd version of the hellraiser in black cherry that I would be all over that bitch...unless the next Agile's come in a similar color - then the choice would be EXTREMELY difficult...


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

[action=Chris]has no problem with post whoring, as you can tell by his post count.[/action]

As a side note, not that I haven't posted this pic 12 times today:







It would have been nicer if the binding on the Hellraiser was on the fretboard as well. See how it is on my C1? It looks a lot sexier. I'm not complaining, the guitar's still gorgeous, but as soon as I noticed that they continued the binding up the neck on the C1, it made me think it'd look pretty spiffy on the HR.

And as another side note, I wish the headstock on my C7 wasn't so goddamned ugly.


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> And as another side note, I wish the headstock on my C7 wasn't so goddamned ugly.



 
It is quite ugly but I reckon it would look better and fit in with the C1 and the HR if it too had binding (on the headstock).


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Holy fucking shit. Back to the original topic, I just tried it in Drop-A for the first time.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, I love having a low A, sounds sick as hell.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 2, 2006)

that thing is kicking. nice pics also


----------



## Vacant (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new guitar Chris, looks fucking metal!!
should get us some sound clips


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2006)

My V is in Drop-A right now, sounds freaking awesome though the 81 so the 707s must be righteous.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 3, 2006)

Ibanez: The Seven String Company!*

*As long as you're an endorsee, because we'll make some really cool shit for you. Otherwise, you're stuck with the same shit every year, same color too. 

Schecter: The Seven String Company!
We actually make 7 strings to sell to regular people. You know, the people we're in business to sell guitars to in the first place!

Beautiful guitar Chris. I'd love to hear some sound clips. You may have already posted them, but this thread is f'ing long and I haven't read it all yet.


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Ibanez: The Seven String Company!*
> 
> *As long as you're an endorsee, because we'll make some really cool shit for you. Otherwise, you're stuck with the same shit every year, same color too.
> 
> ...





Drop-A with a mahogany body and thick quilted top, with EMG's must brutalize without remorse.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 3, 2006)

This really isn't helping my GAS...


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 3, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> This really isn't helping my GAS...




try some gas-ex...works wonders for me 



 
I agree, now I'm thinking more and more about getting me a HellRaiser


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Drop-A with a mahogany body and thick quilted top, with EMG's must brutalize without remorse.



It does. It did on my other sevens as well, but the clarity of the extended scale tuned that low really caught me off guard.


----------



## darren (Feb 3, 2006)

Drop-A is my standard tuning.  

The Duncan JB through a Matchless patch on my GT-6 is just, well... crunchzilla!

I think the Hellraiser would look much better with binding on the neck... i can live without the purfling, though. It eats too much into the fretboard area, and i think i'd find it distracting.


----------



## Josh (Feb 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> The Dude abides!
> 
> Where the hell've you been, bro?


Been busy with work and stuff, and since I don't own a 7 anymore Jerich would tell me to get lost if I post here too much.


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

darren said:


> Drop-A is my standard tuning.
> 
> The Duncan JB through a Matchless patch on my GT-6 is just, well... crunchzilla!
> 
> I think the Hellraiser would look much better with binding on the neck... i can live without the purfling, though. It eats too much into the fretboard area, and i think i'd find it distracting.



What the heck is purfling?


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

Josh said:


> Been busy with work and stuff, and since I don't own a 7 anymore Jerich would tell me to get lost if I post here too much.



 Naw, we even have drummers, bassists and, if you can believe it, Canadians other than Darren here now dude. It's scary. 

[action=Chris]wanted to find a way to use "aboot" in this post, but couldn't think of anything. [/action]


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> Naw, we even have drummers, bassists and, if you can believe it, Canadians other than Darren here now dude. It's scary.
> 
> [action=Chris]wanted to find a way to use "aboot" in this post, but couldn't think of anything. [/action]




 

Just your friendly neighborhood equal-opportunity message board, good sir.


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood equal-opportunity message board, good sir.





It's aboot time someone said that, 'eh.

[action=Chris]goes and grabs some Elsinor beer[/action]

Between my butchering of stanard colloquial european cuss-words, and abysmal attempt at sounding canadian, I'm a veritable melting pot of.. Well, suck, I guess.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> It's aboot time someone said that, 'eh.
> 
> [action=Chris]goes and grabs some Elsinor beer[/action]
> 
> Between my butchering of stanard colloquial european cuss-words, and abysmal attempt at sounding canadian, I'm a veritable melting pot of.. Well, suck, I guess.


Too right, you sodding, bloody wanker. Cheerio!


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Too right, you sodding, bloody wanker. Cheerio!



Bloody 'ell, you shandy-drinking poof. Piss off.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Too right, you sodding, bloody wanker. Cheerio!



Coming from a shirtlifter like you? Pfft.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 3, 2006)

my...........dear.............god...................

it's like watching my nan trying to swear! Please don't ever post in Englishh again

(-> Dark Wolf AND Drew)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> my...........dear.............god...................
> 
> it's like watching my nan trying to swear! Please don't ever post in Englishh again
> 
> (-> Dark Wolf AND Drew)


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh whatever, I bet you do a pretty lousy american impression too.


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

You bunch of sodding wankers!

wub: Dormant)

I'm also going to add, before he sees this "Fuck off, Roland", just on principle.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 3, 2006)

...*grumble*...it's like watchin a troupe of muppets trying to re-enact shindler's list ...*grumble*...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ...*grumble*...it's like watchin a troupe of muppets trying to re-enact shindler's list ...*grumble*...



 Retarded muppets that that.


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


>




I suppose "I'd tap that" is far too obvious a joke, TDW, but...  

I just noticed that this is thread #6000.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> I suppose "I'd tap that" is far too obvious a joke, TDW, but...


Drew said he'd tap the Wanker, uh huh huh.

Actually, Drew, that was a pretty funny remark. I like it! 2 thumbs up, for showing some good wit.


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Actually, Drew, that was a pretty funny remark. I like it! 2 thumbs up, for showing some good wit.



Meaning, "for not making a gay joke at my expense, for once," I assume?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Meaning, "for not making a gay joke at my expense, for once," I assume?


Dude, you're the least of the offenders, and I consider us virtual brothers-in-arms in defense against those vile slanderers, since we seem to be the two victims who bear the brunt of it. (Although in your case I can see why. But me? I look like an escaped convict!  )

No, I just thought it was a witty turn of phrase. I enjoy erudite correspondence, my friend.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey, I've been slandered!! Just look at what Chris did to me. Changing my username to "I Am Gay" and my avatar, etc....and I remember Drew egging him on

Bastid~!!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 3, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ...*grumble*...it's like watchin a troupe of muppets trying to re-enact shindler's list ...*grumble*...



I love it.  Throw down some American slang! C'mon, you can do it!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Hey, I've been slandered!! Just look at what Chris did to me. Changing my username to "I Am Gay" and my avatar, etc....and I remember Drew egging him on
> 
> Bastid~!!


Cried the wolf to the sheep. You're the worst slanderer of all, fucknut!


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

All you fags stop fucking up my Hellraiser Appreciation thread.


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

[action=Drew]appreciates Chris's Hellraiser.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> All you fags stop fucking up my Hellraiser Appreciation thread.


"Stay on target... STAY ON TARGET!" 

Shit dude, you've got probably 13 pages of appreciation for it, for crying out loud! Oh well, here... That thar Hellrasier *shore is purdy*, tain't it? 

As an aside, anyone like the Ozzy song 'Hellrasier'? Zakk would look BAF playing a Hellraiser to that song.

And what's up with Schecter using these horror movie inspired names? It's cool as hell. Beats RG2027 or shit like that, I'll say!


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

[action=Chris]appreciates Drew's appreciation[/action]


----------



## noodles (Feb 3, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ...*grumble*...it's like watchin a troupe of muppets trying to re-enact shindler's list ...*grumble*...



Best. Reponse. Ever.


----------



## noodles (Feb 3, 2006)

[action=Noodles]appreciates all the appreciation in the appreciation thread for a guitar I have appreciation for[/action]


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 3, 2006)

F'ing Schweeeet Chris! When I bought the BlackJack C-7 I had wished they had a version with the abalone purfling like on their 6 string Hellraiser. So Chris, did you say you also have (or had) the C-7? If so, in what ways do the EMG's sound different. The Duncan JB has always been my favorite pickup but with the Hellraiser being so sweet looking I'm curious to know about the 707's sound. Congrats on your new axe bro!  


Rev.


----------



## Scott (Feb 3, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> F'ing Schweeeet Chris! When I bought the BlackJack C-7 I had wished they had a version with the abalone purfling like on their 6 string Hellraiser. So Chris, did you say you also have (or had) the C-7? If so, in what ways do the EMG's sound different. The Duncan JB has always been my favorite pickup but with the Hellraiser being so sweet looking I'm curious to know about the 707's sound. Congrats on your new axe bro!
> 
> 
> Rev.



What the hell are you doing going back on topic?


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> F'ing Schweeeet Chris! When I bought the BlackJack C-7 I had wished they had a version with the abalone purfling like on their 6 string Hellraiser. So Chris, did you say you also have (or had) the C-7? If so, in what ways do the EMG's sound different. The Duncan JB has always been my favorite pickup but with the Hellraiser being so sweet looking I'm curious to know about the 707's sound. Congrats on your new axe bro!
> 
> 
> Rev.



I still have the C7, yeah. The EMG's are a LOT brighter and all around fuller sounding than the DD's in the C7. I like the C7's sound though, it's better for cleans - less bright, a little more midrange and all around softer on the ears. I'm probably one of the only people here that removed theirTZ7/Air Norton to put the Duncan Designed humbuckers back in. To each their own.

The HR has it all over the C7 in terms of overdriven tones though. I'm really impressed with it, and though I didn't think it'd make much difference, the 26.5 is, at least to me so far, a lot more stable on the low end. It might have a lot to do with this guitar being absolutely spot-on in terms of intonation and action as well.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 3, 2006)

I still haven't heard back from Jason Oh well, I'll have mine soon enough. Then you'll pay! YOU'LL ALL PAY!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> It might have a lot to do with this guitar being absolutely spot-on in terms of intonation and action as well.



 You're really not helping my Schecter lust, bro...


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> You're really not helping my Schecter lust, bro...




<whispering in Drew's ear>

get it....you know you want it...need it....you can't live another moment without one....join us Drew...come to the dark side of the board...


----------



## noodles (Feb 3, 2006)

Am I alone in thinking they need a Hellraiser based on the 007 body?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> Am I alone in thinking they need a Hellraiser based on the 007 body?



Yes... 

I've heard that they had one at NAMM, should be out this year!

Of course it's possible that I'm retarded and I made that up during a drunken binge, but I think I remember hearing that while I was sober


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, so you have one of the older C-7's. Yeah, luckily the new ones have the real Duncan JB-7's. I love the sound of them even way back when I had them in my 6 string Jackson Kelly (before they changed them to DD pickups). Chris, have you ever played the real Duncan JB's?


Rev.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 4, 2006)

noodles said:


> Best. Reponse. Ever.



I am also available for childrens parties, funerals and bar mitzvahs...


----------



## Shannon (Feb 4, 2006)

^ ....and the occasional Dani Filth beatdown.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 4, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ^ ....and the occasional Dani Filth beatdown.



Considering down is the only direction you can get at him...


----------



## Shannon (Feb 4, 2006)

^  Dude, you crack me up! Careful though. You don't want him to bite your kneecaps off!


----------



## he-wolf (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry to rehash this thread, but since the release of the hellraisers i have been stuck in a dilemma, whether to go for the beautiful finish of the 6 string black cherry or the extra range on the 7 string black hellraiser. now that this is out, i am totally decided what i want to get!

the only thing, i havent seen the 7 string hellraiser in black cherry anywhere other than the drum city guitarland site. does anyone know any other site where they sell this guitar (or even have any information on it)?

thanks for your help.


----------



## he-wolf (Feb 8, 2006)

i sent DCGL an email but they havent replied... bastards


----------



## kentheterrible (Feb 9, 2006)

I might be confined to a death via thermite, but has anyone thought of shaving that neck down to a livable size. I mean, my favourite(man, it's just hard to type that!) gibsons are the ones with the '50s baseball bat necks but that on a near baritone 7 would would be punishment for stealing in some countries. Get that neck to feel like an s7 and everyone would die. Also, an 81-7 in the bridge with the 707 in the neck would be nice. I cannot have enough.
rock on.
ken


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ^ ....and the occasional Dani Filth beatdown.



Cradle > *


----------



## Drew (Feb 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Cradle > *



7DyingTrees, as their former guitarist, might have cause to disagree with you there.


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 10, 2006)

"Hellraiser... I'll put a spell on you." 

I am jealous.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> 7DyingTrees, as their former guitarist, might have cause to disagree with you there.



Yeah, I think that's the case.


----------

